
Boingo: iPhone Tromps Android for Airport Wi-Fi Use - Semteksam
http://www.macobserver.com/tmo/article/boingo_iphone_tromps_android_for_airport_wi-fi_use/
======
allwein
I'll play devil's advocate here.

Maybe the reason is because everyone has super-fast 4G Android phones and they
don't need to connect to wi-fi like all those slow 3G iPhones.

Also, the article references all iOS devices whereas the title references
iPhone only. Obviously all iPod Touches and non-3G iPads would have to use wi-
fi, and can't be discounted in the statistics.

